# Question about miniature boers...



## cutie123600 (Jul 25, 2012)

Are they common by any means? We have two but only one actually looks like a boer. 

Any thoughts or info on them would be nice. 

This is my mini lamancha Maggie, and my mini boer Kaede.
(Maggie's in front and Kaede's in back)


----------



## cutie123600 (Jul 25, 2012)

Also, Kaede was born here, and we decided to sell her because we couldn't get her to quit drinking her mom's milk no matter what we did. We tried everything but putting them on a chain (we wouldn't do that).

So we sold her at about 6 months old, she will be one year in August, she's a lot larger then her momma. We bought her back from who we sold her to because they were moving and didn't know if they would have time for her and the other goat they had. 

We asked them what the other goat was and they said it was a intact male nubian and they had been "together", they had gotten both Kaede and the nubian at the same time, and within the last two months they had bred. 

They said they believe she is pregnant. We have had her for about three and a half weeks and my buck here hasn't been interested in her, which is unusual because he's always interest when they come in heat. So I think she might be preggers. Unless she's just weird. 

But in any case if she is bred to the Nubian, is that bad? I know that a mini shouldn't be bred to a standard, but Kaede is huge! And her momma is smaller then her and she was bred to a full sized boer and had Kaede with no help or trouble at all.

(sorry for rambling, but I just wanna be safe, and want to be educated about these things)


----------



## Goatherd (Jul 25, 2012)

I've never heard of a mini Boer goat, but that doesn't mean that they don't exist.  While the coloring of Kaede is that of a Boer, her ears are not.  She definitely has Boer blood in her, just not sure what the other percentage might be.  Classically, Boers are bred with Nubians but her ears are not that of a Nubian.
Hopefully, someone more experienced will come along and give you their opinion.

It's hard to tell in the photo how big or how much she might weigh, but breeding her to a Nubian probably wouldn't be a problem.  She doesn't look that small to me.


----------



## elevan (Jul 25, 2012)

Mini Boers would be a Boer / Pygmy cross, so the ears would be appropriate for that.

As far as the pregnancy, if you are concerned due to the buck being larger than the doe then don't overfeed the doe.  Especially during the last month of pregnancy when a lot of the food given goes toward growing the kid(s).


----------



## cutie123600 (Jul 25, 2012)

I measured her and the estimate is about 84 to 87lbs. So she is kinda big.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 25, 2012)

cutie123600 said:
			
		

> I measured her and the estimate is about 84 to 87lbs. So she is kinda big.


she really isn't all that small for a boer goat.  True some does will be 120 or more by 11 months of age, but it isn't all that uncommon for a boer doe to only be 80 or 90 lbs by 10 or 11 months of age. She will probably be a 120 to 140lbs adult doe. Some of my 100% boer does weigh that much.  Her ears are short and she for sure has a mini breed mixed in her. 

Unless she comes from a farm that is producing what they call mini-boers on a consistant basis from other mini boer sires and dams, ect... Really the term mini boer is pointless. A more appropriate term would be a small boer cross doe.  I have seen someone around here advertise mini boers and in all honesty i thought they were just trying to glorify a boer pygmy or boer nigie cross and make it sound fancy. Not saying there is anything wrong with that cross. They may be very efficient for their size. I really like my 100% boer doe that is only about 130lbs. She eats very little and can produce a nice set of twins.  But as far as there actually being a mini boer breed.  I don't think that is the case.


----------



## cutie123600 (Jul 26, 2012)

Her mom is supposed to be a mini boer also, but she's smaller. When we bought the momma we were told she was breed to a full blood boer. Her momma looks more like a pygmy but with airplane ears. Kaede will be one year on August 26th.


----------

